# Man Utd Sale



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There are strong rumours that Malcolm Glazer, the owner of Tampa Bay Buccaneers, is bidding for control of Man Utd. So what?

He started life as a watch-repairer









Is there something you are not telling us Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No John, I can't even afford a shirt.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I can't even afford a shirt


Watches have had the shirt off my back ... (according to my 710 !!!














)

Roger


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Hes obviously a sick man, whod want to take control of a bunch of multi millionaire whingebag poofters, cant see it meself?

the 47 Unbeaten


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

True!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

So..................it's happened...............he looks to have over 75%

Will it now become Man. U. plc, with Glazer transferring his huge millions of debt onto the club; and what happens to ticket prices?

Does he care for the club AT ALL, or is he out to make a profit!!

I've said all along that money is ruining the game.

Will the fans change anything concerning this takeover.

I think it's a sickening event, but money has IMO been the real boss of Man U for many years, and now looks like to be its downfall


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If he manages to break the premierships tv deal and goes it alone it could be the begining of the end for football as we know it.

This will effect the whole structure of the league and beyond.

Anyone who supports a team out of the top 5 should be very very worried by this development.


----------

